# Tippbetrieb mit SLS und STO



## SchmiererKai (23 Mai 2015)

Guten Tag,

Ich arbeite in einem Maschinenbauunternehmen das Verpackungsmaschinen baut.

In den Maschinen ist ein Tippbetrieb mit geöffneten Schutztüren erforderlich. Bisher wurde das über einen Sinamics G120 verwirklicht der SLS unterstützt.
Da es aber immer wieder Probleme mit diesem Frequenzumrichter gibt möchte ich die Sichere Geschwindigkeit über eine Sicherheits.SPS von ABB(Jokab Safety)
verwirklichen. Die SPS bietet entsprechende Bausteine und sichere redundante Ausgänge.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ist es ausreichend einen Frequenzumrichter zu wählen der die Sicherheitsfunktion STO enthält um den Antrieb im Tippbetrieb mit SLS zu stoppen oder
wird hierfür ein sicherer Stopp(SS1) benötigt? Die Maschine benötigt Performance Level D.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai Schmierer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2015)

was du völlig außer Acht lässt, das du vorher SLS (Safety Limeted Speed) genutzt hast, da wird
mit dem Frequenumrichter gewährleistet, das die Geschwindigkeit deines Antriebes eine bestimmten
Wert nicht überschreitet. Wenn du das jetzt auf die Steuerungsseite verlagern möchtest, brauchst
du eine sichere Drehzahlüberwachung. Um das hinzubekommen, kann das pro Antrieb ganz schön 
Aufwendig und teuer werden.


----------



## SchmiererKai (23 Mai 2015)

Danke für Antwort.

Die Maschine basiert auf dem traditionellen mechanischen Königswellen Prinzip und daher ist nur ein Antrieb vorhanden. 
Wie schon gesagt die Sicherheit-SPS unterstützt SLS soweit ohne Mehrkosten. 

Die Frage ist nur ob ich im Tippbetrieb den Antrieb mit STO Stillsetzen kann?


----------



## MasterOhh (23 Mai 2015)

SS1 ist nicht anderes als ein STO dem eine sichere Schnellhalt-Rampe vorran geht. 
Ob ein STO ausreicht oder du SS1 benötigst hängt davon ab, wie sich deine Maschine verhält, wenn die Antriebe kein Drehmoment mehr liefern. Wenn sie von alleine innerhalb einer akzeptablen Zeit stoppt, reicht ein STO. Wenn sie nachläuft und aktiv gebremst werden muss, brauchst du SS1. 
Wenn STO ausreicht weil die Maschine von allein schnell zum stehen kommt, dann kannst du die Sicherheits SPS für SLS nutzen, wenn sie beim Überschreiten der sicheren Drehzahl den Antrieb über den STO des FUs wegschaltet.


----------



## Safety (23 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
was musst Du beachten.
Die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion jedes mir bekannten Servoverstärkers ist STO und eventuell SBC.
Alles andere sind Überwachungsfunktionen:
SS2,SSR, SLS, SDI usw.
Bei der Auswahl ist besonders die Reaktionszeit oft ein Problem, antriebsintegrierte haben sehr viel schnellere Reaktionszeiten als Externe.
Wichtig ist auch wie Die Sensoren aussehen und die entsprechende Diagnose. Auch kann man mit einem Drehgeber wesentlich schnellere Reaktionszeit erreichen.
Dann kann man je nach Ausführung eine Königswelle nicht einfach auf STO schalten da es  bei einer Nockensteuerung um gespeicherte Energie handelt.
Also wird da auch SBC notwendig sein.
Die Sicherheitsfunktionen sind dann entsprechend.
BA-Wahl
Zustimmungseinrichtung – SS1 - SBC
SLS
Schutztüren – SS1 – SBC
Not- Halt – SS1 – SBC
Eventuell ist auch SS2 besser da dann nicht jedes Mal die Bremse auslöst.
Es ist auch zu prüfen ob die Motorbremse alleine ausreichend ist.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was du völlig außer Acht lässt, das du vorher SLS (Safety Limeted Speed) genutzt hast, da wird
> mit dem Frequenumrichter gewährleistet, das die Geschwindigkeit deines Antriebes eine bestimmten
> Wert nicht überschreitet. Wenn du das jetzt auf die Steuerungsseite verlagern möchtest, brauchst
> du eine sichere Drehzahlüberwachung. Um das hinzubekommen, kann das pro Antrieb ganz schön
> Aufwendig und teuer werden.



Bei SLS ist es vergleichsweise günstig.
Wir haben hier einige Anlagen mit sicheren I-Gebern. Die A- und B-Signal gehen parallel zum Servo-Verstärker und zu einer sichereren Drehzahlüberwachung. 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei SLS ist es vergleichsweise günstig.
> Wir haben hier einige Anlagen mit sicheren I-Gebern. Die A- und B-Signal gehen parallel zum Servo-Verstärker und zu einer sichereren Drehzahlüberwachung.
> 
> 
> ...



So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen, ein Kollege setzt SLS und ich ein Si-Relais
zur Geschwindigkeit Überwachung eines Hersteller, deren Mitarbeiter hier auch einen
sehr fachlichen Beitrag gepostet hat.
Alleine das Relais was ich einsetze kostet mehr wie der Umrichter, den mein Kollege
einsetzt.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen, ein Kollege setzt SLS und ich ein Si-Relais
> zur Geschwindigkeit Überwachung eines Hersteller, deren Mitarbeiter hier auch einen
> sehr fachlichen Beitrag gepostet hat.
> Alleine das Relais was ich einsetze kostet mehr wie der Umrichter, den mein Kollege
> einsetzt.



Wir setzten meist SEW MDX61 ein und die haben nun mal nur STO. Somit muss ich weitere Sicherheitsfunktionen auch extern nachrüsten.
Geschwindigkeit und Richtung gehen einfach im Vergleich zu Position oder Bereich.
Es wird Zeit, dass SEW seine Umrichter mal modernisiert. Sonst werd ich doch noch in die Fänge von Siemens oder Bosch-Rexroth getrieben 

Übrigends:
Mein Mitgefühl zum Abstieg von Paderborn 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir setzten meist SEW MDX61 ein und die haben nun mal nur STO. Somit muss ich weitere Sicherheitsfunktionen auch extern nachrüsten.
> Geschwindigkeit und Richtung gehen einfach im Vergleich zu Position oder Bereich.
> Es wird Zeit, dass SEW seine Umrichter mal modernisiert. Sonst werd ich doch noch in die Fänge von Siemens oder Bosch-Rexroth getrieben
> 
> ...



Ja willst du etwas sicheres bei SEW, wird es teuer. Irgendwie nicht
mehr Zeitgemäß, wo die Anforderungen an die Sicherheitstechnik
so hoch sind. 

Tja, wenigstens hat sich Paderborn gut verkauft, waren Temponäre
mal auf den ersten und haben ein der kuriostten Tore geschossen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja willst du etwas sicheres bei SEW, wird es teuer. Irgendwie nicht
> mehr Zeitgemäß, wo die Anforderungen an die Sicherheitstechnik
> so hoch sind.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe auch nicht warum SEW beim Bereich Sicherheit und Energie so pennt.
Mir würde es echt leid tun, wenn ich auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen müsste.
Aber wenn die Damen und Herren in Bruchsal nicht bald aufwachen, wird es schwierig.

Ich freu mich nächstes Jahr auf die Spiele Paderborn : Heidenheim (OWL : Schwaben) 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Peter Gedöns (24 Mai 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion jedes mir bekannten Servoverstärkers ist STO und eventuell SBC.
> Alles andere sind Überwachungsfunktionen:
> SS2,SSR, SLS, SDI usw.
> .


Ich würde ja STO SS1 SS2 SBC als Sicherheitsfunktionen betrachten. SS2 ist für mein Verständnis keine Überwachungsfunktion.


----------



## Safety (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
was meinte ich mit meiner Aussage:


Wenn eine Überwachungsfunktion schiefläuft geht der Regler in STO!
SS2 ist ein elektronisches Bremsen das dann in SOS endet. Wenn SOS nicht gehalten werden kann, dann wird je nach Regler SS1 versucht und dann folgt immer STO. SOS ist eine Überwachungsfunktion.
Wenn eine Schutzverletzung der Überwachungsfunktionen erzeugt wird, dann geht der Regler in STO also wird er momentlos und die Standardbremsenausgänge an den Reglern haben keine Sicherheitsfunktion und können somit meist nicht bewertet werden. Diese müssen SBC haben dann geht der Regler in STO und SBC.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (24 Mai 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was meinte ich mit meiner Aussage:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn SS2 ein Bremsen mit Sollwert Null auslöst und nach einer einstellbaren Zeit oder erkennen des Stillstands in SOS übergeht.  Ist das doch eine Sicherheitsfunktion und keine Überwachung, die Überwachung ist ja letzt endlich SOS.


----------



## Safety (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo, also mir ist es wichtig das man versteht das einzige was sicher ist, ist STO.
Da SS2, wie Du auch schreibst ein Bremsen (rein elektronisch nichts Sicheres) als Erstes macht und dann wenn es überhaupt zu einem Bremsen gekommen ist auf SOS umschaltet, frage ich Dich was daran ist sicher?
Für welche Funktion bekommt man den die Angabe des PL, für das Bremsen definitiv nicht.
Was passiert wenn das Bremsen versagt, es wird nach einer Zeit oder nach einer Bremsrampenüberwachung erkannt, durch SOS, dass sich die Achse aus dem Bereich bewegt und dann kommt die eigentliche und auch einzige wirkliche  Sicherheit die man hat STO.
Aber ich gebe Dir Recht man kann das alles als Sicherheitsfunktion ansehen. Es wird nur sehr oft gedacht das man auf das halten der Achse einen PL bekommt und das ist nicht so.
Wenn was nicht so läuft wie es der Hersteller des FU als SF definiert hat wird die Achse letztendlich auf STO geschaltet und je nach Anwendung ist das eine Katastrophe wenn man nicht Gegenmaßnahmen wie z.B. Bremsen bedacht hat.
Und genau das kann bei dem Themenersteller passieren da er eine gespeicherte Energie haben kann.
SLS – Achse erkennt das sich die Geschwindigkeit aus dem SLS bewegt = STO


----------



## SchmiererKai (26 Mai 2015)

Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfreichen Antworten. 
Ich werde nun erstmal messen wieviel ms der Antrieb ca. ausläuft. Das dürfte nicht besonders viel sein da sich der Antrieb bei Tippbetrieb mit geöffneten Schutztüren ja nur sehr langsam bewegen darf. Dann wirds wohl ein günstiger FU mit STO werden ohne erweiterten Überwachungsfunktionen. Sicherheit liegt schon immer ein wenig im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## Beginner09 (23 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte hierzu auch mal eine Frage:
Wir haben eine Maschine (BJ 1990) die mit einem Danfoss FU und S5 Steuerung ausgestattet war (Maschine zum abschrauben von Deckeln).
Das ganze wurde vor ettlich Jahren auf S7 mit nem Danfoss FC302 umgerüstet.
Nun wurde von meinem Vorgänger ein SEW Umrichter (MC07B0015-5A3-4-S0) mit STO eingesetzt, was zur Folge hat dass die Maschine im Tippbetrieb bei der einen geöffneten Tür nichtmehr dreht da ja der Schutztürkreis den STO unterbricht.
Wenn ich das ganze mit der "sicheren Geschwindigkeit" richtig verstanden habe, dürfte ich damit die Maschine dann bei geöffneter Tür tippen?
In dem alten Programm mit dem FC302 würde bei öffnen der Tür im Tippbetrieb das Schutztürrelais überbrückt.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für jegliche Information


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze mit der "sicheren Geschwindigkeit" richtig verstanden habe, dürfte ich damit die Maschine dann bei geöffneter Tür tippen?



Technisch gesehen ist es so und mit dem passenden Antreb ist auch eine einfache Sache.
Du wirst wesentlich länger für die normen- und rechtssichere Dokumentation als für die technische Umsetzung brauchen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beginner09 (23 Juli 2015)

Ist es möglich, ich nenne es mal die "kleine Variante", zu sagen dass ich mit einem Schlüsselschalter TIPP- und AUTOMATIKBETRIEB wählen kann.
Jeweils einen Schließerkontakt, dann die Drähte direkt auf die Klemmleise am FU für die Bitweise Anwahl der Geschwindigkeiten.
AUTOMATIK: zb Drehrichtung Rechts und Freigabe, Wert dann nach Einstellung am Poti
TIPPBETRIEB: Drehrichung Rechts und n11 für Festsollwert (kleinst mögliche Geschwindigkeit)
Oder fehlt mir dann tatsächlich die Überwachung der Geschwindigkeit???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, ich nenne es mal die "kleine Variante", zu sagen dass ich mit einem Schlüsselschalter TIPP- und AUTOMATIKBETRIEB wählen kann.
> Jeweils einen Schließerkontakt, dann die Drähte direkt auf die Klemmleise am FU für die Bitweise Anwahl der Geschwindigkeiten.
> AUTOMATIK: zb Drehrichtung Rechts und Freigabe, Wert dann nach Einstellung am Poti
> TIPPBETRIEB: Drehrichung Rechts und n11 für Festsollwert (kleinst mögliche Geschwindigkeit)
> Oder fehlt mir dann tatsächlich die Überwachung der Geschwindigkeit???



Das wird dir niemand ernsthaft beantworten können!


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, ich nenne es mal die "kleine Variante", zu sagen dass ich mit einem Schlüsselschalter TIPP- und AUTOMATIKBETRIEB wählen kann.



Tja, das ist das schöne an der aktuellen Sicherheitstechnik inklusive deren Umfeld aus Normen, Vorschrichten und Gesetzen .. Es war noch nie so einfach.
Sowohl für dich als auch deinen Staatsanwalt 

Ist es gemäß der gültigen Vorschriften und Normen gebaut und dokumentiert?
Wenn ja -> alles gut.
Wenn nein -> Pech für dich.

Und Aussagen wie "Das hab ich nicht gewusst" oder "Im Forum hab ich gelesen ..." helfen dir bei einem Unfall nicht.
Wenn du solche Umbauten machst, bist mindestens du und dein Vorgesetzter in der Verantwortung.

Wie schon rostiger Nagel schrieb, wird dir keiner deine Frage ernsthaft beantworten können.
Technisch ist es sicher völlig problemlos machbar, nur in wie weit es sicher ist, kann keiner ohne Kenntnis der Anlage und der Hardware sagen.

Schau dir mal den Link unten an. Im Interpredationspapier findest du ein Diagramm und darin erkennst was dein Umbau bedeutet.
Du baust die Anlage um und hast nun eine neue Gefährdung, nämlich den Betrieb bei offener Schutztür.
Somit ist deine Änderung eine wesentliche Änderung ... Und das heisst mehr Arbeit und mehr Verantwortung für dich und deinen Chef.
Wenn du in diesem Diagramm einen Schleichweg "kleine Variante" siehst, dann sind dir viele andere und auch ich dankbar 
Wir suchen den nämlich auch regelmässig

http://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Thema-Arbeitsschutz/interpretationspapier-veraenderung-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
bevor man beginnt eine Maschine umzubauen und eine Bewertung durchzuführen ob eine wesentliche  Veränderung vorliegt,  muss diese nach  BetrSichV mit einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung untersucht werden. Es muss dazu der Stand der Technik als Grundlage herangezogen werden.
Stand der Technik BetrSichV ist nicht Stand der Technik MRL 2006/42/EG man hat da mehr Spielraum.
Aber der Arbeitgeber hat die volle Verantwortung!
Also erst muss die Maschine mal sicher sein, dann kann man über den Umbau nachdenken. Sowas kann auch parallel laufen.
Entscheiden ist die Gefährdungsbeurteilung, keine einfache Aufgabe  eine „Altmaschine“ zu beurteilen und die richtigen Entscheidungen zutreffen.
Aber man muss schon fachkundig und bei Prüfungen befähigt sein, das steht auch in der Verordnung.
Also macht eine GBU!


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juli 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Stand der Technik BetrSichV ist nicht Stand der Technik MRL 2006/42/EG man hat da mehr Spielraum.


Macht die Sache aber nicht wirklich einfacher eher im Gegenteil.
Ich "darf" gerade eine Produktionsanlage von 1980 sicherheitstechnisch parallel zum laufenden Betrieb auf einen sicheren Zustand nach akt. BetrSichV bringen.
Steuerung (von IPC300 -> S7-400), Antriebe (Dahlander -> FU), ... alles wurde in den letzten Jahren modernisiert. War ja alles keine wesentliche Änderung.
Nur die Sicherheitstechnik hat keiner angepackt :sm23:
Da einige Anlagenteile überwachungspflichtig sind, haben wir uns Hilfe bei der Beurteilung vom TÜV Süd geholt.
Bei solchen Aufgaben lernt man die aktuelle MRL richtig zu schätzen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (24 Juli 2015)

Hallo Dieter,
keine einfache Aufgabe!
Leider gibt es immer noch genügen Instandhalter und Maschinenbauer die ernsthaft behaupten es gibt einen Bestandschutz.
Wenn man dann nach etlichen Umbauten und sonstigen Veränderungen kommt und sagt so darf die Maschinen nicht mehr betrieben werden ist das Geschrei groß.
Im Grunde muss Du erst mal eine Abgleich machen mit dem Stand der Technik laut MRL und dann sehen was man machen kann.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bevor man beginnt eine Maschine umzubauen und eine Bewertung durchzuführen ob eine wesentliche  Veränderung vorliegt,  *muss diese nach  BetrSichV mit einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung untersucht werden*. Es muss dazu der Stand der Technik als Grundlage herangezogen werden.
> Stand der Technik BetrSichV ist nicht Stand der Technik MRL 2006/42/EG man hat da mehr Spielraum.
> *Aber der Arbeitgeber hat die volle Verantwortung!*
> ...



wie ist das, wenn ich dem Betreiber die Maschine damals verkauft habe und er nun eine wesentl. Änderung machen will? Dann wird der Betreiber zum Hersteller, obwohl *ich *die Umbauten *meiner* urpsrünglichen Maschine mache? Reicht es in diesem Fall ihn darauf hinzuweisen, das nun eine wesentl. Änderung vorliegt und er ein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren machen muss? Muss ich ihn darauf hinweisen oder muss er das eigentlich auch selbst wissen(denke schon das er es eigentlich selbst wissen muss)? Wie muss ein Betreiber bei so etwas dann vorgehen, weil er ja keine techn. Unterlagen,Berechnungen etc hat? Kann/Soll/Muss ich ihm die verkaufen oder braucht er die gar nicht(sind aber laut MRL notwendig)? wo hören die techn. Unterlagen dann auf?
Wie ist das wenn ich den Betreiber darauf aufmerksam mache, dass er meine Maschine umbauen sollte/könnte. Auch da bleibt der Betreiber Hersteller?
So viele Fragen


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juli 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Im Grunde muss Du erst mal eine Abgleich machen mit dem Stand der Technik laut MRL und dann sehen was man machen kann.



Genauso ist meine Vorgehensweise.
Und dann noch einen großen Bogen um den Begriff "wirtschaftlich vertretbar" 
Auf jedenfall wird sich dein vorheriger Arbeitgeber freuen, wenn er mir viele gelbe Teile verkaufen darf

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2015)

@stevenn
Tja die MRL beschäftigt inzwischen genügend Fachanwälte für Vertragsrecht.
Du hast Recht, du musst deine Unterlagen zur Sicherheit nicht mitliefern und somit muss der Betreiber bei einer wesentlichen Änderung selber aktiv werden.

Interessant ist es wenn man sich mit BG- oder TÜV-Sachverständigen mal zu diesen ganzen Themen unterhält.
Die Maschinen und Anlagen in Deutschland sind sehr sicher.
Daher passieren extrem selten Unfälle an Maschinen, die dem Hersteller zugeschrieben werden können.
Und darum gibt es so gut wie keinerlei belastbare Rechtsprechung / Urteile bei Verstößen gegen die organisatorischen Vorschriften (fehlende Dokumente, o.ä.) der MRL.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

